# USC, NYU, and other film schools: film portfolios!



## Katrina Kudlick (Dec 7, 2011)

Hey everyone,
I just thought it be nice to get together a group for everyone applying for their BA in film. We could share portfolios. So if your interested put where your applying and a link to your submission!

Mines here: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...=channel_video_title

Please feel free to comment. I always want to hear what people think.


----------



## Carlo Nasisse (Dec 11, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...bSAyPk&feature=g-upl

This is my first film. I sent it to USC and will also apply to NYU. I would appreciate feedback. It's a great idea to start this strand. I am curious why other folks are interested in film. Thank, 


Carlo


----------

